# WARNING



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Folks


A word of warning. 

I was reading the MCM today and an article there caught my attention.


Gist of the article is :- Two motor homes in the last three weeks on different occasions were broken into and possessions stolen while the occupants were asleep & wild camping. Not abroad but here in the UK in a car park on Hornsea sea front.


Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Any smell of gas reported?


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Don't start that!  

(LOVE the penguins, Gillian)


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Any smell of gas reported?


Not mentioned Gillian

It was in the Motorcaravanners Club Magazine. I would love to talk to the two folk concerned. Were their vans left unlocked by accident. Its so easily done. We have done it in the past. Very careful now.

I have even left the van unlocked for fear of being locked out in the middle of the night & left George asleep while I have nipped across to the loo while on both French & Spanish Motorways albeit 10 years ago. We use our on board facilities now and ar securely locked in at night.

Motorhomer


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

they're a wild bunch in t'East Riding
8)


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

twooks said:


> they're a wild bunch in t'East Riding
> 8)


Now Now Twooks other half is from the east Riding & he aint wild


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I am and are :lol:


----------

